# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  New Family for Hollyoaks

## alan45

Hollyoaks boss Paul Marquess has revealed that he plans to introduce another new family to the soap later this year.

The show's new series producer last week announced a string of new signings who will be part of two new clans - the Costellos and the Sharpes.

Speaking to Inside Soap about what else he has in store, Marquess confirmed: "Later in the year, there'll be another family but they're still very much in development.

"They'll arrive with a story about how kids react when their mother is becoming more and more selfish in what she wants, and sort of screwing up the lives of her children in the process."

Meanwhile, on what viewers can expect from the Sharpes, he said: "They're going to utterly change one of the existing character's lives - in a Sliding Doors kind of way. If this character had chosen to go right instead of left, things would have turned out very differently for them."

----------


## alan45

Paul Marquess Inside Soap Interview


New Oaks boss Paul Marquess tells us his his plans to revamp the show, promising plenty of secrets, lots of drama, new hunks and maybe even deaths..."looking at the year ahead we want to have lots of secrets and mystery and really soup the show up. Everybody thinks i'm going to blow something up and kill off everyone in the village.....I'm not! It's going to be much more interesting than that."

New Families, New Secrets...

"Three new families will arrive from June" says Paul. "There are secrets in every family...and secrets work!"

The Sharpes - "We meet mum of two Gabby in dramatic fashion. It's a special week becuase one of our much loved guys is away from the village and he see's Gabby get knocked over. He rescues her and is sucked into her life, bringing her to Hollyoaks. Her Marriage isn't working but the story she tells him may not be true. Theres something much darker going on.."

The Costellos - "They arrive in august and will own The Dog. Dad Carl is an ex-footballer and ladies man and wife Hiedi is an ex model. They have 2 sons, Riley and Seth and also a secret daughter from the dads previous relationship...

Family No3 - The third family - dad, 2 kids and stepmum- arrive in the autumn. The lad is going to get into terrible trouble.."


Hunks, Hunks, Hunks....

"Hunks are part of the reason some people watch Hollyoaks on a sunday morning - it's easy on the eye and it still will be. The lads we're bringing in for the Costello family are really good actors....and they are good looking too!"

Who Kills Calvin?

"By the time we get to the week of the wedding, clever viewers will have guessed who the killer is and it will be more of a whydunnit than a whodunnit. The killer gets away with it for a while and that is going to be interesting too."

Death Wish...

"We have plans for a spectacular stunt on screen before christmas. Stunts and explosions are really good when they have a fantastic story at the heart of them as opposed to just a fantastic explosion itself"

The McQueens A-List...

"We're going to split up The McQueens....and we're bringing in a new one who will change the dynamic considerably. Jacqui will have a relationship with a very unexpected character and it gets really serious. Mercedes has crossed the line and she'll try very hard to be good but she may well fail. Theresa is pregnant with Calvins child and Carmel won't know he's the father yet. Micheala has a big story with Zak coming up."

Ste goes bad again...

"Kieron Richardson is a brilliant actor and he's going to be involved in all sorts of evil with our new villian. He gets sucked in and ends up doing deals with the Devil. We want viewers to end up going "don't do it Ste!""

Cindy, Tony & Darren...

"Steph Waring is having a baby and will be going on maternity leave..So will Tony and Cindy stay together? What do you think? But Cindy will be back, meaner and badder than ever before. As for Darren. we're going to take him in a different direction. Let's just say it's the opposite of the Darren we know and love.."

New Bad Boy...

If you thought Warren was a hunky villain, you're going to love Pauls new signing - irish actor Emmet Scanlan. "The absense of a villain like Warren has been sorted" says Paul. "Emmet is a brilliant actor and his character Brenden is really, really bad. I can't give way too much expect to say he'll be a sinister new arrival with a very dark past"

Soap Awards 2010..

"Fingers Crossed. We've got Bronagh Waugh up for Best Newcomer and Comedy Performance and she's wonderful. Something huge changes Cheryl overnight....We're bringing in a very nasty mad indeed to make her life a misery. Glen Wallace is also up for Best Dramatic Peformance and he's a fantastic actor. I think people are very fond of Hollyoaks and are wlling it to do well."

----------

moonstorm (27-04-2010), tammyy2j (27-04-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Well the above sounds good!!  Wonder how they are going to get rid of the Ashworths as we have new Dog owners??

----------


## alan45

> Well the above sounds good!!  Wonder how they are going to get rid of the Ashworths as we have new Dog owners??


With Marquess involved it could be anything from a bomb explosion to a runaway bus

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Mercedes falls pregnant by Calvin also

----------


## moonstorm

> With Marquess involved it could be anything from a bomb explosion to a runaway bus


 :Lol:  You are spot on Alan - heaven only knows with him.

----------


## Perdita

Here's a first look at the second new family headed to Hollyoaks...

From July 19, Carl (Paul Opacic) and Heidi Costello (Kim Tiddy) take over The Dog In The Pond from the Ashworths and with them, they bring their two sons Riley (Rob Norbury) and Seth (Miles Higson).

They'll also be joined by Victoria Atkin, who'll be playing Heidi's GID-suffering daughter Jasmine.

And here's their first family photo since joining...

The Costello family from Hollyoaks

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks bids farewell to Seth Costello just after Christmas as young actor Miles Higson bows out from the soap after more than a year in the role.

Initially the quiet man in the Costello family, Seth has become more prominent this year as he found himself embroiled in Mercedes and Carl's affair dramas and was left grief-stricken following the murder of his mum Heidi.

Most notably, Seth also had a memorably dark plot in this year's Hollyoaks Later - which saw him endure a horrific experience as bad boy Warren Fox targeted him with some twisted behaviour on an adventure holiday weekend.

Here, Miles chats exclusively to Digital Spy about leaving Hollyoaks and his future plans.

How are you feeling now that your time on Hollyoaks has come to an end?
"I'm feeling alright! My time at Hollyoaks was the best year of my life and I loved it, but now it'll be nice to do something new and have a change. I was sad to leave, but everything happens for a reason and I'm looking forward to seeing what the future holds."

What was your last day on set like?
"It was funny, because I obviously knew I was leaving but it didn't feel like I was, as it just felt like a normal day. But then at the end of my last scene, a whole load of cast and crew came out to say goodbye to me, and I started crying like a little baby! It was quite emotional."


Why does Seth decide to leave the village?
"You'll see that he partly does it out of brotherly love - he wants to help his brother out by making a fresh start. The other main reason is that so much has happened in the village and Seth has just had enough of it, so he wants to get away from it all."

What highlights can you name from your time at Hollyoaks?
"All of it! I've honestly loved every minute, from beginning to end - from the first day when they dressed me up as a clown to take family pictures of me, to the day I left. I've genuinely had the time of my life."

As a young actor, what did you learn from your time at the show?
"Quite a lot! This is my first proper acting job, so it was great to have the family there around me - people like Kim Tiddy, Paul Opacic and Jeff Rawle. It was the same with Rob Norbury and Victoria Atkin too. Everyone in our family was great - I think the Costellos were a really strong family. We all worked together and helped each other out, so that was nice - especially when I was first starting out on the show."


Your performance in Hollyoaks Later had loads of praise this year, so were you particularly proud of those dramatic scenes?
"Yeah, I was - I was just pleased to get my own storyline, to be honest! I really enjoyed filming those episodes as it was nice to do something different. It almost didn't feel like we were filming Hollyoaks - it felt like something else, because it was all done out on location. It was a bit like doing a film. I also got to work with new people like Jamie Lomas and PJ Brennan. I learned so much over that period and it was a nice opportunity to prove myself as an actor."

Did you have a lot of people tweeting you over those scenes?
"Yeah, I had quite a few people tweeting me to say they'd enjoyed them and it's really nice when people get in touch - I really appreciated it."


How well did you get along with your on-screen family?
"We all got on really well. With me and Rob, we really were like brothers - we'd fall out, make up and have a laugh together. It was really nice to have Rob around at work. I still talk to Victoria - I was texting her the other day - and I'm still in touch with Paul, Kim and Jeff too. 

"I'm still in contact with a few others too. The week after I left Hollyoaks, I went on holiday to Wales and PJ came with me, and I went to see Rihanna with Karen Hassan the other week too."

When did you first realise that you wanted to be an actor?
"It was back when I was about 10. I've always been quite creative, and I always knew that I never wanted to work in an office doing the same thing day in, day out. I was looking at careers where I could be creative and as I can't sing, acting seemed like the next best thing! 

"I'd been to quite a few auditions before I got the role of Seth, including some other ones for Hollyoaks and Grange Hill too when it was still running, but this was my first big part."


What do you hope the future holds for you?
"I'm hoping that my agent will be able to get me some new auditions in the New Year and I can hopefully have a bright future in some new roles."

What would be a dream role for you?
"Well, my favourite films are the James Bond films and my favourite TV show is Doctor Who, so I always used to say that I'd love to get a role in either of them! But at the same time, if you get a role on something that you love, it ruins the fantasy of it and brings it home that it's not real - so maybe it'd be best not to go on a show that I love!"

Over on our forum, there's a Miles Higson/Seth Costello appreciation thread, so is there anything you'd like to say to the people who are supporting you?
"I didn't know that, but I'd like to say thank you to them! It's always really nice to know that someone rates what I'm doing. You always want your work to affect people and make them happy, so if it's had that impact on some people, then that makes me happy too."

----------

tammyy2j (15-12-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Riley will be running the pub by himself

----------


## xcarlyx

> So Riley will be running the pub by himself


seems like it. :/ i dont think he'd know hardly anything about running a pub, unless they bring in a new family to run the pub. Like they have done in coronation street x

----------

